
Flawed Study of Advanced Prostrate Cancer Spreads False Alarm - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/21/health/advanced-prostate-cancer-false-alarm.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=10&pgtype=sectionfront
======
DrScump
_Prostrate_ cancer? That's bound to bring sufferers to their knees, I guess.

